
Humanity's Greatest Innovation | GrasshopperHerder.com - TristanKromer
http://grasshopperherder.com/humanitys-greatest-innovation/
======
timrosenblatt
I love your use of pre-selecting quotatious words and offering the "tweet
this" link. That's a clever idea and I'm surprised it's not more widely used.

~~~
TristanKromer
Stole the idea from Hiten! The man's got the gift.

------
sueplampard
Agree.. one hundred per cent! The 'tweet link'? makes life so-o-o much easier:
keep on poaching the good stuff to pass on Tristan. Now if one could only
comment WITHOUT having to create an account!! ...Sue

------
avk
I really enjoyed this but as a writer, my favorite part was in the first P.S.:
"...but that’s the great thing about words. The reader is an equal author of
the meaning."

------
marksbirch
Nice. I agree that Nivi/Naval probably did not mean that Tweet to be
interpreted as such, but your PS nails it.

~~~
TristanKromer
Yeah, I'm sure they didn't. I think the thing that got me riled up was that so
many people retweeted and liked it without thinking about what it actually
meant.

~~~
marksbirch
There are a lot of mindless retweeters out there...adds so much noise.

------
nickgiglia
Great post and loved the plays on words.

------
kcarroll04
Voted up! Thanks for the "reminder"!

------
rgriffiths
Smart stuff!

